# Not sure if my gsd pup is pure or mix breed.. Help needed.



## Shahab_kiani (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a 4weeks old gsd pup and i dont whether its a pure breed or not. My cousin ask me and i get confused. Plz help mee.





















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There is no way to tell from these pictures. He could be a sable. 

Do you have pics of the parents? He should still be with the parents and the rest of the litter until he is at least 8 weeks old.


----------



## Shahab_kiani (Dec 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shahab_kiani (Dec 19, 2012)

Actually he was the only pup no other pups


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shahab_kiani (Dec 19, 2012)

Can you tell me what is sable


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Sable is one color that German Shepherds come in. Did something happen to his mother? He is very young to be away from his mother.


----------



## Shahab_kiani (Dec 19, 2012)

No nothing happend to his mother. He was of 2 weeks when i got him not he his four weeks and healthy . Im giving him powder milk he is liking it .


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

powdered milk does not even have enough fat content for a human baby


----------



## Shahab_kiani (Dec 19, 2012)

Exactly but he is quite healthy


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shahab_kiani (Dec 19, 2012)

Can anyone plz guide me when to start solids and what solid to be started


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gators_Mom (Nov 30, 2012)

All of these pics are really blurry and small. All I can really see is his color. I am no expert at all, as I am not even sure about my own pup.  But, has anyone spoken to you about separation anxiety? Also, you may want to ask on the feeding board and more importantly talk to your vet. He shouldn't be on powdered milk. Mothers milk, like with babies, is the best for pups. He will def. need more nutrition than what powdered milk can offer. Good luck with your pup.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

powdered milk has no fat , essential for BRAIN , it has no IMMUNITY which would be in the mother's milk , ... this is bad - maybe you took the dog on because otherwise someone may have tossed him in the garbage? In that case , good.

Your thread should have been help me feed this dog so that he will have a decent chance at life to be healthy -- not being worried about the breed --


never mind breed -- and don't breed this dog -- enough cruelty already


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

he looks too small for a 4 week old.. these are recent pictures? I agree with everyone, powdered milk is not good.. try to get some other kind of milk in consultation with your vet.. regular cow's milk also doesn't suit a pup (diarrhoea).. U have to be really careful with him!


----------



## GerMutt (Jan 16, 2013)

I shutter to think of what will become of this poor dog...he has had the worst start a puppy could have...and his person is worried about if he is a purebred??? So sad...he'll be lucky to make it through the next year.


----------



## Rosie428 (Jan 16, 2013)

Shahab_kiani said:


> Exactly but he is quite healthy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 
A puppy only on powdered milk may be surviving, but it is not possible for it to be healthy. The pup looks FAR too small to be four weeks. Four weeks eyes are open, they are usually up and playing. If you want this puppy to survive, please bring it to a vet and let them give you some basic instructions on how to care for it. Why was it taken from its mother so early?


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

From what I gather From the pictures, he seems to be not in the USA. unfortunately in the Middle east BYB tend to remove the pups early from the mother to allow her to breed again sooner.  
4 weeks is normal where i live (except for responsible breeders which are very very very few) and some get their pups even smaller because, listen to this, this will help the dog bond with it's owner and never bite him cause the dog with be allowed and taught to be aggressive to "guard" the owner. 
It's sickening and heart breaking how many pups die of parvo or other easily treatable diseases just because the pup was not allowed to build a healthy immune system by simply being with their mother.


----------

